# Datum umwandeln: String in Date umwandeln



## search@info (13. Mrz 2008)

Hi Leute

Probiere einen String mittels SimpleDateFormat in ein bestimmtes Datumsformat zu parsen. Funktioniert aber nicht!


```
String d = DynaBeanHelper.getString(bean,"einstellung");
SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy HH:mm:ss"); 
try 
{
  Date date = df.parse(d);
  System.out.println("erfolgreich");
} 
catch (ParseException e) 
{
  // TODO Auto-generated catch block
  System.out.println("nicht erfolgreich");
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```


Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Fehlermeldung java.text.ParseException: Unparseable date: "2008-03-01 16:00:00" kommt?


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2008)

Weil du ein anderes Format deinem SimpleDateFormat übergibst, als dein String enthält!?


----------



## search@info (13. Mrz 2008)

Hi
Also kann ich über diesen Weg die Datumformatierung nicht verändern?
Wie kann ich es den machen?


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2008)

```
Date d = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss").parse(inputString);
String outputString = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy HH:mm:ss").format(d);
```


----------



## search@info (13. Mrz 2008)

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

